# Taming a new Cockatiel to the Family



## oli_thestar (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello

I am new here and I am starting to tame my first Cockatiel. Well our story is like this. There are two of us here. Me and my boyfriend and we been owning this female Cockatiel for some time now. First it was my mothers but she asked us to take care of her and then she saw how much she loved us she just gave it to us. Now she goes to my mother for a visit or when we need a sitter for her. She loves my boyfriends and also talks to me. Yesterday my boyfriend give me a new Cockatiel so now we have to. He or she is only 4 months old and is not tame. We don't know what to do to tame the new one, because our 1st one was already tamed when we got her. Yesterday they meet and the new one was always wanting to talk to her but she had no intrest in the new one. One time she ate out of her food bowl form your hand and the new one did the same so we thought the old one would teach the new one that we are good to him or her.

Now the new one is terrified every time the old one goes away, and the old one wants nothing to do with the new one. *How can we tame the new one? *Should we keep them close together in separate cages or take the old one to my mothers for some time when we are taming the new bird. I just want to know what is the best thing to do so the new family member will also be fully tamed?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

have them in 2 separate cages. work first with keeping your hand in his cage for a few minutes at a time until he gets used to it. once he gets used to it, move your hand closer. each time he calms down, move it a bit closer. spray millet works really good for taming too. try to get him to eat it out of your hand.


----------



## oli_thestar (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you! Do you think we can still have the older bird in the same room?
Is it ok the new one see the old one?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i would work on taming in a different room. if he sees the other bird hes not going to focus on you. hes just going to want to be with the other bird.


----------



## oli_thestar (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you. I will try this. How long time does he need before they can meet, would you think?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well ideally they should have been quarantined but thats too late now...

so try to tame him within a month


----------

